# Digital Scales



## therook (10/1/07)

G'day brewers

What are your thoughts on these type of scales ?

How would these scales go for measuring out your hops?


Link


Rook


----------



## Jye (10/1/07)

They would be fine, there is a whole thread on those types of scales here.


----------



## Finite (10/1/07)

Looks the goods rook but it only goes up to 350gm which might be a problem if you are measuring out specialty grains or something like that.

My experiance is that you can pretty much get away with 1g increments. Its fine for hops and usually the lower res scales can weigh more.

I have a set of scales with a 1g acuracy and go from 0g to 2000g. They are simple and can convert g/oz. $26 from bigW. Work perfect for me...ask if u would like a pic.


----------



## drsmurto (10/1/07)

I have several sets of scales in my watch section on ebay but $26 from bigW sounds like a winner to me. By the time i pay $12 postage i am already halfway there! Can you post some pics Finite to see how they look.

Cheers
DrSmurto


----------



## albrews (10/1/07)

therook said:


> G'day brewers
> 
> What are your thoughts on these type of scales ?
> 
> ...



hi, there are 500 gm models, same size, and around about the same price also on ebay. they are great.

cheers alan


----------



## Finite (10/1/07)

DrSmurto said:


> I have several sets of scales in my watch section on ebay but $26 from bigW sounds like a winner to me. By the time i pay $12 postage i am already halfway there! Can you post some pics Finite to see how they look.
> 
> Cheers
> DrSmurto



Here you go mate:




forget the marking on the screen, thats not there in real life (see below), must be from the flash.




P.S: I looked at ebay to buy scales but be carefull as most are actually comming from the US even though the seller in in Aus. Also almost all tended to be more expesive when taking into account delivery.

Edit: oh they arnt messuring wrong, i have used some of those hops, its taking into account the weight of the packaging too.


----------



## Wortgames (10/1/07)

I got one of these a while back, I think I paid about $35 including shipping: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...em=180070289274

I agree that 1g resolution is fine, unless you're wanting to weigh salts, or you deal in other expensive substances of course. The beauty of these is that they have a tare button and go up to 6Kg, which makes life easy for weighing buckets full of malt as well.


----------



## Finite (10/1/07)

Wortgames said:


> The beauty of these is that they have a tare button



They make digital scales without one? :blink:


----------



## Wortgames (10/1/07)

Finite said:


> They make digital scales without one? :blink:



I don't know, I'm not a scale expert, but the combination of a tare button AND a 6kg capacity makes life easy for weighing buckets full of malt.


----------



## Finite (10/1/07)

Wortgames said:


> I don't know, I'm not a scale expert, but the combination of a tare button AND a 6kg capacity makes life easy for weighing buckets full of malt.



AH, I see what your saying now, NVM me


----------



## ausdb (10/1/07)

therook said:


> G'day brewers
> 
> What are your thoughts on these type of scales ?
> 
> ...



I have the 100g / 0.01g resolution ones that look the same, they seem to work well enough for me.


----------



## bugwan (10/1/07)

TheRook, I have the same make of scales you linked to in your first post (mine are 100g +- 0.01g)...bought from eBay for less than $19. They have been flawless in their 8 months or so far.

I went through the same eBay seller (CorrectMeasures/Digital Scales Direct) and it was a great transaction.

Not sure if the items are imported (I'm sure they are), but it's a local seller and postage is lightning. No affiliation, just a satisfied user.
Cheers


----------



## therook (11/1/07)

Thanks everyone for your input

rook


----------

